
Boeing has launched fixes for its 737 Max plane - onemoresoop
https://www.bbc.com/news/business-47722258
======
PunksATawnyFill
Reportedly Boeing only used data from one of each plane's TWO angle-of-attack
sensors to drive MCAS.

Does that strike anyone else as almost criminally incompetent?

~~~
sidlls
Not really. Data from two sensors is not sufficient to determine a value. It
can be sufficient to decide whether to use the information at all. That
decision can be automated or manual (e.g. requiring the pilots to decide). In
this case it wasn't automated. The fact that the indicator (AoA disagree)
necessary for pilots to have the information was sold as an option is pretty
terrible, though.

------
ElBarto
I'm imaging the cockpit's screen showing a "Your computer needs to restart to
install an update" right when the pilot is preparing for landing now... Is
that why they grounded the fleet?

~~~
salawat
No. They grounded it because for a large portion of the fleet, there was no
indicator for pilots that would inform them of abnormal behavior by a safety
critical sensor.

Ergo. Grounded until fixed.

~~~
ElBarto
Yes. Perhaps my comment was a joke, you know...

